# Duck Dynasty ratings take a dive



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Duck Dynasty ratings have taken a serious plunge since the gay-bashing scandal, shedding as much as 1/3rd of their viewers.

http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/01/16/duck-dynasty-ratings-controversey/

But still a good enough viewership to maintain the show.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

Nevada said:


> Duck Dynasty ratings have taken a serious plunge since the gay-bashing scandal, shedding as much as 1/3rd of their viewers.
> 
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/01/16/duck-dynasty-ratings-controversey/
> 
> But still a good enough viewership to maintain the show.


So? It's still millions more viewers than msnbc, cnn, etc...., will ever have combined!!! That right there makes me laugh!! ound:

Is Neilson still the ratings company, if so, they maybe fudging the numbers.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

A and E and the liberal media did it again. Ruin a good thing. And A & E is also to blame, along with this liberal mind set in America, and the liberals had a field day with it, if a&e would have kept their mouth SHUT and put a lock on this media frenzy nothing would have come of it. A&E needs the Duck Dynasty folks the Duck Dynasty, sure as heck don.t need A&E. Heck they are severn having Guns named after them. And a good deletion of Duck Commander Guns at that.l Cool as heck.
 They ought to tell A&E just Shove It.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Gay bashing? I never saw Phil gay bash. But I did see him call it, and many other things, sin. I guess that is "gay bashing", hey?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes, calling homosexuality a "sin" is gay-bashing and those who believe it are "homophobes". It's been in the news quite a bit in the past 5 or so years.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

The ONLY "bashing" that I saw out of all this liberal media hype,

was Phil being thrown to the ravenous wolves 

for speaking the truth in love.


Some folks don't want to be told that their chosen lifestyle is a sin.


----------



## Zapthycat (Jan 7, 2014)

Danaus29 said:


> Yes, calling homosexuality a "sin" is gay-bashing and those who believe it are "homophobes". It's been in the news quite a bit in the past 5 or so years.


You can call them anything, but the general populace doesn't really buy that. Most people know that not approving of someone elses lifestyle doesn't make them "phobic" or "hateful". That's the media trying to enforce conformity.

As far as the ratings, the ratings aren't really down. They were 400k down from the last episode, which was the mid-season finale and Christmas special. So what? I think that's just the media trying to tell everyone that people aren't on Phil Robertson's side, but the truth is that the vast majority of the country was perfectly fine with him having his own (respectful) opinion on the matter.

Live and let live.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Danaus29 said:


> Yes, calling homosexuality a "sin" is gay-bashing and those who believe it are "homophobes". It's been in the news quite a bit in the past 5 or so years.


If this is true, then pro-gay is Christian bashing, and those who believe it are satanic. Its been in the Bible quite a bit the past couple thousand years.


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

i didnt watch and dont plan to. ill be back when they move from a&e


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

dkhern said:


> i didnt watch and dont plan to. ill be back when they move from a&e


They have a show on The Sports Channel They are on their 2nd show. 
These are just some of the companies that are in support of The Duck Commander side.
Mossberg is making the Duck Commander rifles.
Our Sponsors
Team Realtree Energy Drinks
Skyjacker Suspensions
Realtree Camouflage
Mossberg
Kick's Chokes
Hyster


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Just the media trying to make a mountain out of a mole hill. They want so much to point at the Robertson's and say that this is their punishment for not conforming and, as most folks can see, that just isn't the case. The numbers may be down slightly but they are still very high for that type of show and for that network.


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

If anyone is watching you should notice that the show is dying of natural causes. Look at the 2 new people they brought into the mix. I think the interview gave a big cash influx to the Robertsons and A&E to end there relationship with. Both make big money and both sides of the contrived controversy can declare themselves winners.


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

My guess is, that many people enjoyed it for what it really was - yet another goofy, mindless, "reality" show. This is, until the boss had to make it about the Christian Right's favorite _evil villain_, the homosexual.

People might now be "voting" with their remotes, so in essence, Phil might be _"reaping what he has sown_".

Good riddance to those millions of viewers and their millions, of purchasing dollars.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Nobody said it was an "evil villian". Phil just said it was a sin. The drop in ratings is probably directed at A&E and not Phil Robertson. As far as the money goes, I don't think it makes no never mind to Phil. Besides, his fans will still buy his products. they just won't watch A&E. So who is really losing here?


----------



## plowjockey (Aug 18, 2008)

JJ Grandits said:


> Nobody said it was an "evil villian". Phil just said it was a sin. The drop in ratings is probably directed at A&E and not Phil Robertson. As far as the money goes, I don't think it makes no never mind to Phil. Besides, his fans will still buy his products. they just won't watch A&E. So who is really losing here?


It's probably safe to say, that nearly everyone (on planet earth), is well aware, that according to Christian scripture, homosexuality is a sin.

So why bring it up, again and again and again? Did he mention adultery, blasphemy, or worshiping false gods, also? 

Are they no longer sins, or just not worth mentioning?

It appears that Christians might actually enjoy attacking gays, based on their actions, since that is about the only "sin" they put their focus on.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

plowjockey said:


> It's probably safe to say, that nearly everyone (on planet earth), is well aware, that according to Christian scripture, homosexuality is a sin.
> 
> So why bring it up, again and again and again? Did he mention adultery, blasphemy, or worshiping false gods, also?
> 
> ...


In the interview in question, he paraphrased a verse which mentioned a number of things.

"Neither the adulterers, the idolaters, the male prostitutes, the homosexual offenders, the greedy, the drunkards, the slanderers, the swindlers -- they won&#8217;t inherit the kingdom of God. Don&#8217;t deceive yourself. It&#8217;s not right."


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes it was a great interview, just that the left hates to be told what is wrong and right. It is only right IF they so want it and like it to be.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

The liberal mind sees things through their own eyes and hates to be confronted with the truth.


----------



## mrsgcpete (Sep 16, 2012)

okay okay! i have my own theory. maybe they lost their audience because its not funny anymore! season 1 and 2 were hilarious. now it is so scripted. the only one who seems genuine is Phil. i may not agree with him, but he is the only reason to watch the show, to see how he reacts to the circus swirling around him.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

arabian knight said:


> Yes it was a great interview, just that the left hates to be told what is wrong and right. It is only right IF they so want it and like it to be.



I though it was a very poor interview but not because of I disliked being told what Phil Robertson believes is right or wrong. The writer had an anti hunting bias, there were quotes throughout the article with no background information which left me wondering what questions were asked to get certain answers and the article had a fair amount of profanity and some pretty negative comments about certain family members.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

plowjockey said:


> It's probably safe to say, that nearly everyone (on planet earth), is well aware, that according to Christian scripture, homosexuality is a sin.
> 
> So why bring it up, again and again and again? Did he mention adultery, blasphemy, or worshiping false gods, also?
> 
> ...


Sorry, just not true. I have been a christian all my life Believe me, I was married and had a couple of kids when I evtl. found out there was such a thing as homosexuals. That was, lets see, in the sixties. (As if I had nothing else to worry about) Nobody concerned themselves with it, it was not talked about in any church that I ever went to, and I don't think I missed out on anything. Years went by without anybody bothering about homosexuals. Finally, when our noses were constantly rubbed into it, folks started to get irritated. After all, the Bible is very plain about it, what in blazes do you expect a Christian to say when asked his opinion about it? Aside from all that, most christians that I know are a lot more concerned with their own sins. Every Christian will tell you he/she is a sinner in need of salvation. Christians also believe that it is not they that get to make the decision what is sin and what is not. I guess some folks think that decision is up to them. They may be gravely mistaken.

BTW the duck people are not making a thin dime off of me and my family.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm not the one who defined the word "homophobic" or "homophobe". 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homophobia
"*Homophobia* encompasses a range of negative attitudes and feelings toward homosexuality or people who are identified or perceived as being lesbian, gay, bisexual or transgender (LGBT). It can be expressed as antipathy, contempt, prejudice, aversion, or hatred, may be based on irrational fear, and is sometimes related to religious beliefs"


And I do believe it is a sin and is not right in the eyes of God so I guess I am one too.

And I agree with Dixie Bee Acres' statement.

IMO, I believe the interviewer for the magazine set Phil up just to bash his beliefs. Look what happened to the Chick-fil-a guy.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

They are so cool, I just bought a Happy Happy Happy cap, and will get more items as time goes on. I want to get them singing on a CD "DUCK THE HALLS: A ROBERTSON FAMILY CHRISTMAS" That ought to be a hoot.


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

I have seen about 15 minutes of the show in it's entire production time. As noted, just another 'reality' show that is scripted and split and edited to get the laughs that their audience wants. Nothing wrong with that if it is your cup of tea, just not mine, have more important things to do.

Like most things, probably just wearing down the viewers. Seems as if shows, the longer they go drop the audience numbers, sometimes they can't hold the attention.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

I like the show. I know alot of folks are not watching a&e because of what they did. I am not watching this season. Phil had every right to answer the question he was asked. Life would be so much simpler if people would live their lives with out trying to make everyone a victim. Do what you want God will sort it out in the end.


----------



## MistysShady (Dec 31, 2013)

When I saw the title of this thread I thought it would have something to do with the "meme" I saw that was saying the Duck Dynasty family were actually blue collar, fancy-pancy, every-day kinda joes, and that their whole "red-neck get up" was just for the show. One might think this could cause viewers to cease if they cared that it was scripted and all made-up, but having said that, entertainment is entertainment, I would think most people wouldn't care, given it's just a tv program. 

If people stopped watching to show support towards the gay community in response to this guys comment, cheers to them, however I read the quote Viggie supplied and as some of you said, he doesn't sound hateful or particularly singling out homosexuals, rather pointing a part of the bible I think everyone is familiar with anyways. Still a needlessly hurtful thing to say, but if it hurt their viewings as well, well I guess that's karma.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

_Duck Dynasty ratings have taken a serious plunge_ ......

Yayyyy !!!! - mahvelous news dahling - lock'em down, get'em off the tube already! :lock: :happy:


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I think people have just had their fill of the show. Their "schtick" only goes so far and there had been marathons running of the show. Enough already. Simple market saturation, more so than the scandal. 

A&E needs to quit spending all their time on DD and get to working on Longmire!


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Paumon said:


> _Duck Dynasty ratings have taken a serious plunge_ ......
> 
> Yayyyy !!!! - mahvelous news dahling - lock'em down, get'em off the tube already! :lock: :happy:


+ + + + + + + + + 
Oh wait . . . . never mind. I just noticed that that particular
word was not even used in the O.P.'s link story - so quite
obviously, it is Nevada's added hype to make it 'seem' 
more "$eriou$" than it apparently is. 

Does EVERYONE on the left have an agenda and work from a script?


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

I enjoyed watching the show last May while visiting family members. And I liked watching the Red Green show when our kids were growing up .... Maybe because they were simple and not cynical.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Danaus29 said:


> Yes, calling homosexuality a "sin" is gay-bashing and those who believe it are "homophobes". It's been in the news quite a bit in the past 5 or so years.


Yep. Those who think homosexuality is a sin, are deathly afraid of gay people, hence they are "homophobic". IE. the fear of homosexuals. I wish they would stop with this farce of a label. I have never EVER met someone who is scared of gay folks...


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

copperkid3 said:


> + + + + + + + + +
> Oh wait . . . . never mind. I just noticed that that particular
> word was not even used in the O.P.'s link story - so quite
> obviously, it is Nevada's added hype to make it 'seem'
> ...




















:nana:


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Just another example of the intolerance of the left.
Makes me laugh every time some leftist group whines about how we have to tolerate them
Hypocrites all


----------



## Sumatra (Dec 5, 2013)

The only reason it's ratings are down is because people are still boycotting A&E after the incident and haven't heard that it's back yet.


----------



## Vash (Jan 19, 2014)

Remember:

You only have to respect people's beliefs if they are the same as yours. 

Anyone who is christian, and therefor believes homosexuality is a sin, is a homophobic bigot. 

Anyone who didn't vote for Obama is a racist.

All members of the armed forces are baby killers.

Anyone who owns a gun is an uneducated red-neck rambo-wannabe.

[/sarcasm off]

It's absolutely hilarious how _intolerant_ the left leaning crowd is. No one is allowed to have an opposing opinion or belief. And if they do they get a label whether it is being labeled a gay-basher, islamaphobe, or racist. I place a large portion of the blame with the mainstream media for feeding these types of prejudices and general ignorance of the population.

For the record, a good example of "Gay-bashers" would be the Westboro Baptist church members.

However, it is completely ignorant and a total copout to say all Christians are gay-bashers and fall into the same category as those charlatans.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

That one duck dude should quit doing those fast food commercials. They are so dumb instead of just being irritatingly stupid I attention tune out before I notice the product he is supposed to be promoting even though irritatingly stupid is considered as good in marketing as entertaining as both are supposed to put the product in your mind.

His commercials achieve neither marketing goal and just send folks off to the bathroom or to do whatever during the commercial break.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

dkhern said:


> i didnt watch and dont plan to. ill be back when they move from a&e


This- the viewership is down IMHO because the real fans- want them to leave A and E- we won't watch A and E anymore-


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Am I the only one here who has never seen this show? I swear I live in a cave sometimes...but that's okay. I don't miss not having cable.


----------



## Vash (Jan 19, 2014)

Less-is-more said:


> Am I the only one here who has never seen this show? I swear I live in a cave sometimes...but that's okay. I don't miss not having cable.


Nope. I've never seen the show myself either.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Nope I never have seen it either and the only reason I know one or two of the duck dudes faces is from the news.

I don't watch any reality TV because if I want to watch reality I watch and enjoy the real world around me, not some actors with a camera running for video voyeurs sitting in front of their TV.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Less-is-more said:


> Am I the only one here who has never seen this show? I swear I live in a cave sometimes...but that's okay. I don't miss not having cable.


You didn't miss anything by not seeing it. After all the fuss with A&E over the interview happened I tried to watch an episode to see what the attraction was. I got through 20 minutes of it then quit when my eyes were glazing over. I thought it was kind of up there on a par with that vomitous Honey Boo Boo show.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I've never seen it either. I highly doubt it's worth paying $40 a month to watch.


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

farmerDale said:


> Yep. Those who think homosexuality is a sin, are deathly afraid of gay people, hence they are "homophobic". IE. the fear of homosexuals. I wish they would stop with this farce of a label. I have never EVER met someone who is scared of gay folks...


 I think many of you who profess these attitudes are indeed 'afraid' of gay people. Afraid of their 'spreading gayness' around, afraid of their 'gay agenda', afraid their demanding rights and recognition will 'destroy the family', etc etc. So the term seems appropriate.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

greg273 said:


> I think many of you who profess these attitudes are indeed 'afraid' of gay people. Afraid of their 'spreading gayness' around, afraid of their 'gay agenda', afraid their demanding rights and recognition will 'destroy the family', etc etc. So the term seems appropriate.


Do you mean like you lefties are afraid of Sarah Palin? I've been told on here that isn't true.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

greg273 said:


> I think many of you who profess these attitudes are indeed 'afraid' of gay people. Afraid of their 'spreading gayness' around, afraid of their 'gay agenda', afraid their demanding rights and recognition will 'destroy the family', etc etc. So the term seems appropriate.


Well that's just silly. I'm "one of those people" you are talking about. I also have a homosexual brother that I love and pray for every day. Even after he came out to the family and tried to disown us. But his choices do not change my feelings for him, him being family (whether he likes it or not), or what the Bible says. I've struggled with my own sins through the years, as has everyone else, and they haven't changed those things either. Repentance just changed me. And it'll do the same for him when he's ready to come back to God. I'll be there to support him come what may.


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

poppy said:


> Do you mean like you lefties are afraid of Sarah Palin? I've been told on here that isn't true.


 Like farmerdale I used to think the word *****phobia* was a bad description, but after reading many of the posts on here, I am thinking it fits some people. 'Phobia' also means repulsion, so it seems apt in that sense.


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

viggie said:


> Repentance just changed me. And it'll do the same for him when he's ready to come back to God. I'll be there to support him come what may.


 Well its nice to hear you love your brother despite his gayfullness... 
Although you apparently think hes gay because hes 'not close with God'. Somehow I doubt that is a factor, although that's not really my business.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

greg273 said:


> I think many of you who profess these attitudes are indeed 'afraid' of gay people. Afraid of their 'spreading gayness' around, afraid of their 'gay agenda', afraid their demanding rights and recognition will 'destroy the family', etc etc. So the term seems appropriate.


AFAIAC, what goes on between consenting adult is none of my business. Just like every other action the people involved have to answer to God for their actions. No different than a couple that isn't married having a relationship IMO. Sexual orientation or preference doesn't affect my opinion of a person.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

greg273 said:


> Well its nice to hear you love your brother despite his gayfullness...
> Although you apparently think hes gay because hes 'not close with God'. Somehow I doubt that is a factor, although that's not really my business.


My point is a sin is a sin and we all deal with it. I loved the other brother _despite _his years of drunkenness too...it's no different, although you want to think we believe it is (If we're throwing around words that don't fit the posters, then perhaps Christophobia is the real issue here? ). And I didn't get up on a soapbox and try to convince anyone a lifestyle of alcoholism and all the things it leads to are right either. I know it's wrong. And I know what the Bible has to say about it. But what I did was encourage and support him until he found his way. Love is always the right approach.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

viggie said:


> ...... (If we're throwing around words that don't fit the posters, then perhaps Christophobia is the real issue here? )..... .


I love the way you tacked phobia onto Christ and made a different word out of it. I've never seen 'christophobia' used before and never would have thought to use 'phobia' in such a context but now seeing you do it you have inspired me so much I think I'm going to burst with excitement. Now I'm going to start tacking 'phobia' onto all kinds of words that posters use that really do fit those posters and are definitive of what their own fears and obsessions are.

Christophobia. It's purely brilliant I tell ya. Even better - notachristianphobia !!!! Satanophobia. Liberalphobia. Governmentphobia. Obamaphobia. Globalwarmingphobia. Singlemomphobia. Muslimphobia. Saudiphobia. Unitednationsphobia.

Wheee! I'm going to be on a roll with this now spotting more words to tack phobia onto.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Paumon said:


> I love the way you tacked phobia onto Christ and made a different word out of it. I've never seen 'christophobia' used before and never would have thought to use 'phobia' in such a context but now seeing you do it you have inspired me so much I think I'm going to burst with excitement. Now I'm going to start tacking 'phobia' onto all kinds of words that posters use that really do fit those posters and are definitive of what their own fears and obsessions are.
> 
> Christophobia. It's purely brilliant I tell ya. Even better - notachristianphobia !!!! Satanophobia. Liberalphobia. Governmentphobia. Obamaphobia. Globalwarmingphobia. Singlemomphobia. Muslimphobia. Saudiphobia. Unitednationsphobia.
> 
> Wheee! I'm going to be on a roll with this now spotting more words to tack phobia onto.


Well it's not made up, but enjoy.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-Christian_sentiment


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

viggie said:


> Well it's not made up, but enjoy.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-Christian_sentiment


Thank you! :thumb:

Really, I thought it was made up (well, obviously it's made up but it's new to me) and I'd never have thought of that word or of looking it up on internet. 

But I'm serious when I say seeing it used in that context has inspired me. If christophobia means non-christians fear of christians then I guess antichristophobia must mean christians fear of non-christians. So the next time some christian condemns me and tells me I'm doomed to go to hell because I'm not a christian then I can tell them that they're suffering from obsessive condemnative antichristophobia and they need some professional help.

I guess I should go look now and see if antichristophobia is a real word on wikipedia or internet. If it's not then I'm taking first dibs on inventing it as a new word. :goodjob:


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Atheophobia maybe?

This thread is giving me lexophobia.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Nevada said:


> Duck Dynasty ratings have taken a serious plunge since the gay-bashing scandal, shedding as much as 1/3rd of their viewers.
> 
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/01/16/duck-dynasty-ratings-controversey/
> 
> But still a good enough viewership to maintain the show.


 
Many viewers have decided to keep boycotting A&E


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

dixiegal62 said:


> Many viewers have decided to keep boycotting A&E





How do we decide who is boycotting for what reason. If a person was boycotting the Robertson clan I would guess they would be a non-viewer that would be counted in the statistics.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Wanda said:


> How do we decide who is boycotting for what reason. If a person was boycotting the Robertson clan I would guess they would be a non-viewer that would be counted in the statistics.


Sure they would, unless everyone was asked why they stopped viewing I don't guess there would be any way to know. But it does seem like the many people who where outraged by PR's interview never watched the show to begin with.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Wanda said:


> How do we decide who is boycotting for what reason. If a person was boycotting the Robertson clan I would guess they would be a non-viewer that would be counted in the statistics.


Or what does it matter?
The fact is, there is a loss in audience. But why is it any of your business what anyone elses motives are?


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

And.....just for Wandas own personal needs, i will say,
I only watched the show a few times, and quit watching. Not bevause of the network, or any statements made, etc. I quit watching because I grew tired of paying to watch tv and had my direcTV shut off.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

dixiegal62 said:


> Sure they would, unless everyone was asked why they stopped viewing I don't guess there would be any way to know. But it does seem like the many people who where outraged by PR's interview never watched the show to begin with.


Big deal as they never watched to begin with have them Suck It Up and move on. They are not going to watch anyway. And besides the OP has not even come back to the thread, Imo it was only a Trolling Post to start with, and nothing more.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I suspect the drop in viewership may be due to simple over exposure. People just being sick and tired of hearing about the whole thing.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Answer me this.
What TV Series Ever comes back the next week or two with the Same or Higher Ratings then they did after doing a Christmas Special? 
This is NOT at all a lower rating, just lower then the High Rated Christmas Show and That is all. ~


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

As I mentioned in the other Duck Dynasty thread, I'm not a fan and I've never watched the show. 

I noticed something over the past few weeks that may be contributing to lower ratings. When I scroll past the A&E Channel, it seems to be showing nothing but Duck Dynasty. Well, maybe that's an exaggeration, but they seem to have a lot of Duck marathons! When a show has only been around for a few years, there are only so many episodes that are available to be shown. At the rate that A&E is going, they must have blown through every episode in about 3 days.

It would be easy to bore (even longtime) fans to tears.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

TheMartianChick said:


> As I mentioned in the other Duck Dynasty thread, I'm not a fan and I've never watched the show.
> 
> I noticed something over the past few weeks that may be contributing to lower ratings. When I scroll past the A&E Channel, it seems to be showing nothing but Duck Dynasty. Well, maybe that's an exaggeration, but they seem to have a lot of Duck marathons! When a show has only been around for a few years, there are only so many episodes that are available to be shown. *At the rate that A&E is going, they must have blown through every episode in about 3 days.*
> 
> It would be easy to bore (even longtime) fans to tears.


Their Duck Dynasty marathon has been going on for a few weeks now, since before Christmas, so they must have replayed every episode over and over several times by now.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

That is nothing that is what these channels do~!
Those that watch The Pawn Stars on the History channel how many shows have they repeated and repeated and repeated shows over the last few weeks. Nothing NEW at all.
I am watching a Repeated show right now on TruTV. Container Wars, again THAt is what they do.
And just the other day on Spike TV they repeated last years shows of Auction Hunters.
Getting ready for the new show this season.
And again on TruTV Hardcore Pawn was repeated over and over again.
And on BBC America how many shows of Top Gear can a person watch? Right now they are repeating a show form 2012 LOL
And Man vs Food on The Travel Channel is being repeated time and again.
That is What these stations do.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

arabian knight said:


> That is nothing that is what these channels do~!
> Those that watch The Pawn Stars on the History channel how many shows have they repeated and repeated and repeated shows over the last few weeks. Nothing NEW at all.
> I am watching a Repeated show right now on TruTV. Container Wars, again THAt is what they do.
> And just the other day on Spike TV they repeated last years shows of Auction Hunters.
> ...


 
Bit of a hijack here and I apologize. But I have to ask why do we have all these stations. Because I agree they seem to repeat and repeat. And up here in Canada we can get the same show playing on different networks since they are all owned by 3-4 companies primarily.


----------



## Merritt (Feb 24, 2011)

Not because if gay bashing but because of A&E 's liberal stance. Until they suspended Phil it was the #1 show on tv. Why is it #1 because it is a family show with no vulgar language or explicit scenes or two dudes kissing one another. It is a show with family values and morals and prayer and belief in an almighty God which is what the majority of Americans want to see and are about . It is refreshing to see


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

Why are all those people wanting wholesome shows not watching the new programs? I would think they would be showing support for the very large Robinson family. It takes a lot of income to feed that many people!


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Wanda said:


> Why are all those people wanting wholesome shows not watching the new programs? I would think they would be showing support for the very large Robinson family. It takes a lot of income to feed that many people!


 
The family was millionaires before the show I doubt they need anyone's support.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

dixiegal62 said:


> The family was millionaires before the show I doubt they need anyone's support.


 Ya thats for sure like 10 million At Least. Now with other lines of Duck Commander and newer line of goods called Buck Commander, they are Not Hurting At All. And if A&E would fold them up tomorrow it is ONLY the Duck Dynasty Brand that is owned by A&E. Nothing else.
Duck Commander,( All Duck Hunting related, making Duck Calls being the biggest, That is what they made their millions on. LOL. and Buck Commander which is deer hinting related, would still be owned and profited by the Robertsons'. They are even on another Channel I believe it is a Outdoor sports channel. They have DVD's CD's caps, hunting gear jackets boots etc. ALL under The Duck Commander Brand. They are Not Hurting in anyway shape or form.

Or do some not know that this family IS for REAL, and has made millions from making Duck Commander brand duck calls? some duck calls selling for 200 dollars and up? Even my friends that are into duck hunting LONG before Duck Dynasty came about, OWN Duck Commander duck calling equipment.
Yes Phil Robertson is for real, and gave up a NFL football career, to make it in the duck hunting area. Those that have heard of Football great Terry Bradshaw, well Terry was Phils' Back up Quarter Back. for TWO years in college. In other words Phil Robertson was a Better football player then Terry Bradshaw.
But turned down football to follow his dream of hunting ducks etc. LOL


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

I guess this means there are more gay duck hunters than we realize.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

bowdonkey said:


> I guess this means there are more gay duck hunters than we realize.


I have no doubt that many gays are hunters. Why wouldn't they be? When all this was going on there where comments from many gays saying they weren't offended by PH's statement and they liked the show. It seemed that the ones that where talking about being offended where not the hunting types. Many of them making statements that they never watched the show to begin with.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

dixiegal62 said:


> I have no doubt that many gays are hunters. Why wouldn't they be? When all this was going on there where comments from many gays saying they weren't offended by PH's statement and they liked the show. It seemed that the ones that where talking about being offended where not the hunting types. Many of them making statements that they never watched the show to begin with.


I've never watched the show either. But let me say here and now that's the only thing I have in common with a gay person. Unless of course he hunts ducks, then that's two things if my maths correct. Hmm, I hope I'm not turning gay! They won't let me in the ice house if that's happening!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I like watching all sorts of people. I probably should have continued to study anthropology. You don't have to agree with someone (and I think Phil is a phony) to learn from them and about them. I enjoyed watching the first year of Duck Dynasty but since then it has gotten really scripted and phony and now it is just boring. This is due to over exposure. I tune in once in a while but it can't hold my interest anymore.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

plowjockey said:


> It's probably safe to say, that nearly everyone (on planet earth), is well aware, that according to Christian scripture, homosexuality is a sin.
> 
> So why bring it up, again and again and again? Did he mention adultery, blasphemy, or worshiping false gods, also?
> 
> ...


 Once again if Gays Repent and turn from their sin such as I have from others sins I see no problem. Until then I will continue to Pray for them.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok I will admit I see Duck Dynasty on I'll turn to it. See it is a rerun I've seen twice before and turn it to something else.

big rockpile


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Merritt said:


> Not because if gay bashing but because of A&E 's liberal stance. Until they suspended Phil it was the #1 show on tv. Why is it #1 because it is a family show with no vulgar language or explicit scenes or two dudes kissing one another. It is a show with family values and morals and prayer and belief in an almighty God which is what the majority of Americans want to see and are about . It is refreshing to see


 
Number 1 show on tv? I don't think so. Might want to try that again.

I have watched it a couple of times-way too heavily scripted, can see what is going to happen well before it does. As far as the guy's opinions-could care less. All it is, is his opinion. Doesn't influence me in the least.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

keenataz said:


> Number 1 show on tv? I don't think so. Might want to try that again.


 No need to do that. it IS the number One NON Sports related show on Cable TV.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

arabian knight said:


> No need to do that. it IS the number One NON Sports related show on Cable TV.


As my mother would say, "there's no accounting for taste"


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

arabian knight said:


> No need to do that. it IS the number One NON Sports related show on Cable TV.


Thats is not what the quote said. There is a big difference in #1 show on tv and #1 cable show on tv.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

What would make this news would be if DD's ratings went down and all other A&E programing went up. 
I haven't watched much A&E for years anyway. I watched something on it this morning called Sell This House. The ding bat hostess though turned me off and I will not watch it again. I would rather watch Holmes on DIY than a ditzy brunette who giggles her way through the show. 

Then again I quit watching TLC and Discovery too because they are no longer educational serious tv but instead are over dramatized reality shows. 

Nat Geo seems headed the same way sadly. 

As far as the Duck guys, A&E needs them, they do NOT need A&E. I saw a few minutes of one show and the old uncle guy got on my nerves. I might check out Miss Kay's cookbook though. I like cook books.


----------



## K9KLF (Oct 31, 2012)

dixie bee acres said:


> if this is true, then pro-gay is christian bashing, and those who believe it are satanic. Its been in the bible quite a bit the past couple thousand years.


amen!


----------



## K9KLF (Oct 31, 2012)

Danaus29 said:


> Yes, calling homosexuality a "sin" is gay-bashing and those who believe it are "homophobes". It's been in the news quite a bit in the past 5 or so years.


How is it bashing when he simply answered the interviewer's question about "his opinion"? He stated an opinion and answered the question, he did not call anyone names or make any offensive jokes. He actually had a reasoned answer based on scripture; much better than an arbitrary and redundant accusation of phobia and hatred towards anyone that doesn't encourage the homosexual lifestyle. It is so clichÃ© to here the media's claims of "hate speech" when an honest answer is given. When has this nation ever been a land of uniform opinion? Why do so many act so shocked and offended when others look down on their choices in life? And when did it become the belief of the scorned to care what others think, unless they know in their hearts that they are not doing right? If a gay man or woman criticises my choice of marrying a woman and having children.....why would I care?? So, if those who have chosen a homosexual lifestyle hear questions or concerns about their choices, is their anger based on the fact that the imagined normalcy of the homosexual lifestyle is an opinion held by the minority? Or is it the unfathomable odds that someone out there might actually have a differing opinion? I don't hate gays, I don't think them evil, I do however hate the accusation of hatred and ignorance for having an opinion that is not identical to theirs. Its like debating a child when at the first moment of disagreement the race card or homophobic accusations start flying.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I don't agree with Phil Robertson's comments but I also don't feel it was gay bashing. He answered the question presented but he also said that it was not his place to judge and his faith required he love all sinners and only the Great Creator was qualified to judge. 

Perhaps I'm misinformed but bashing to me implies using hateful or unkind words or promoting mistreatment. Loving all sinners or praying for them may be misguided to some but certainly isn't bashing.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Some groups get offended as a profession.
Without these people, hatred and bigotry would have died out a long time ago


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

greg273 said:


> Like farmerdale I used to think the word *****phobia* was a bad description, but after reading many of the posts on here, I am thinking it fits some people. 'Phobia' also means repulsion, so it seems apt in that sense.


Using your words, I am "repulsed" by homosexual behavior. That doesn't mean. I am repulsed by homosexuals. I am repulsed by all sin, no matter the sin. I was (and still am) repulsed by my brother's behavior when he left his wife for another woman. I am no more repulsed by my brother himself than I am by my beloved nephews or my favorite uncle. I am repulsed by hate, theft, murder, gossip and a whole lot of things but not by a whole lot of people. 

The Bible clearly and repeatedly states that homosexual behavior is a sin. As a Christian I have no choice but to agree. I am not a homophobe or a bigot. I would never say anything hateful or disrespectful and won't let anybody do so in my presence. I would never discriminate against a homosexual either. It offends me that anybody would say I am a homophobe or a bigot. 

I am really surprised it took so long for the media to ask a Robertson something they knew would offend liberals. If Duck Dynasty ratings are plummeting why was their merchandise much more available this Christmas than last year? If ratings have fallen then why did A&E un-suspend Phil so quickly after the rest of the cast said they would quit if Phil was fired?

A while back I heard Willie say the show was "guided" reality. The show is stupid but that's the point. That is why I love the show!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

K9KLF said:


> How is it bashing when he simply answered the interviewer's question about "his opinion"? He stated an opinion and answered the question, he did not call anyone names or make any offensive jokes.


Why are you asking me? I didn't make that determination.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I think it was a fad. Fads come and go, and Duck Dynasty is on the downslide.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

ajaxlucy said:


> I think it was a fad. Fads come and go, and Duck Dynasty is on the downslide.


 How do you figure A&E is still showing reruns once they go to the New Season plenty will be watching 

big rockpile


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

ajaxlucy said:


> I think it was a fad. Fads come and go, and Duck Dynasty is on the downslide.


Egads! I forgot it was Wed...DD night!! Thanks for the reminder :goodjob:


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

big rockpile said:


> How do you figure A&E is still showing reruns once they go to the New Season plenty will be watching
> 
> big rockpile



The new season has started. You must have missed the long lost family lady and the new assistant that was hired. I thought they were dipping the bottom of the barrel for new material.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

The "ratings dive" clearly didn't last. Seems they are back on top:

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...p-for-the-week-ending-february-2-2014/234052/


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nevada said:


> Duck Dynasty ratings have taken a serious plunge since the gay-bashing scandal, shedding as much as 1/3rd of their viewers.
> 
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/01/16/duck-dynasty-ratings-controversey/
> 
> But still a good enough viewership to maintain the show.


I quite watching because of A&E. I don't watch A&E any more.

Phil did not bash gays, he spoke to his beliefs.

With gas as high as it is, you must love a good fire.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

SteveD(TX) said:


> The "ratings dive" clearly didn't last. Seems they are back on top:
> 
> http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/20...p-for-the-week-ending-february-2-2014/234052/


Haven't read the whole thing but just heard this yesterday. I guess you can't keep a good man down.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Tricky Grama said:


> Haven't read the whole thing but just heard this yesterday. I guess you can't keep a good man down.


They are still very popular.
Come April 6 at the Texas Motor Speedway the Nascar race is sponsored by and called:
'The Duck Commander 500' 
Love it, most of them if not the entire family will be in Texas that weekend. And for the next three years they will sponsor that race, with chance to sign on for 3 more races after that.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

I've never watched the show, but I have seen a couple of his "Duck Commander" videos. He did say one thing that I'm in 100% agreement. He claims the most godly thing in the world is a woman plucking ducks. I can't agree more!:gaptooth:


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

bowdonkey said:


> I've never watched the show, but I have seen a couple of his "Duck Commander" videos. He did say one thing that I'm in 100% agreement. He claims the most godly thing in the world is a woman plucking ducks. I can't agree more!:gaptooth:


 Oh I don't know nothing like a woman taking care of a Big Old Buck. :gaptooth:




big rockpile


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

LMAO, awesome rock, and right on of course. If I could only get the wife to chew on some of these old rawhides laying around to soften them I'd be in heaven.


----------

